# Where is the best place to buy exotic meats online?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Where is the best place to buy exotic meats online?

How much should shipping cost?


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

What types of exotic meats ? :chef:


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Bison, alligator, rabbit, bear, snake, etc.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

bump......


----------



## ma facon (Dec 16, 2004)

www.exoticmeats.com Is just one . Do a google search and you can choose the best for your application. :chef: No need to bump here sometimes it just takes time for replies. :chef:


----------



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

Venison America is a great source for all of the mentioned meats except for bear. Contact them at www.venisonamerica.com or 800-310-2360. A very delicate issue bear can be - Bear is classified in the same exotic category with Moose and beaver. Considered to be cute and cuddly the PETA people do not like it being sold in the US. The USDA has established some very rigorous guidlines in regards to bear, moose and beaver meat. If you have your heart set on bear meat - contact 888eatgame.com and talk to Greg - you will be paying a good penny for that product.

Venison America does game from A-Z and All Natural Domestic meats as well. They have an on going policy of "If you cannot find it, call us, it is what we do best". They will get you close to whatever you desire.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is better New Zealand or North American Venison?

Where can I get Moose and Beaver?


----------



## michalik (Feb 16, 2005)

www.fossilfarms.com ,yak anyone?


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

What is better New Zealand or North American Venison?


----------



## kitchengoddess (Apr 4, 2005)

:chef: 
Abefroman:
Just curious...what are you planning to do with all this exotic meat?


A gourmet who counts calories is like a tart who looks at her watch.
James Beard


----------



## cleanpalate (Jan 9, 2007)

2muchfood dot com sells everything from wild boar to kangaroo. check it out and compare priceing. shipping depends on the drop spot, but typically isn't cheap do to perishible items. check that site out and let me know what you think.


----------

